# E-collar to prevent your dog to do something



## aviadavi (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a 9 months old labrador puppy which is very stubron when she wants something (to chew our tables/chairs, to eat "something" outside, to pull me outside in a big stengh, etc)

I wonder if it is recommended to prevent this kind of behavior by using an E-collar (and how to do it..)

Thanks,
Avi


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I wouldn't use the e-collar for correcting chewing or pulling. You may want to search some threads on those topics. I also suggest you sign up for dog obedience classes if available in your area.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

E-collars are very useful when used correctly, but really shouldn't be used as a crutch in place of solid obedience training. What sort of OB work have you done with your pup?


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

It worked great for our pup. He was never a big chewer inside but he has always been one to just pick anything new off the ground and swallow it whole...like a duck swallowing a loaf of bread! I very rarely have to use it nowadays and when I do its on a setting I can't even feel on MY neck. I enrolled in training classes first to learn how to use it correctly though. It can definitely be abused.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

If you buy a decent enough one, they will have a vibe and tone setting as well. I use the vibe for gaining attention and the tone for commands. You could always vibe them before increasing stimulation. 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Stubbornness is normal for a 9 month old dog. What have you tried so far? An e-collar should NOT be the first choice for something like this.

Ideally you should be able to tell him NO and get him to back away from whatever he shouldn't be doing. If you can't do this, you can work towards it by following various dog "leadership" tips around.

If it were my dog, I'd have him wear either a prong or old "choker" collar with a leash attached (as long as I am supervising him). If he does something he shouldn't and continues when I tell him "no", grab the leash and correct him then take him somewhere else. A few times of that and he will understand that No means No. You do not need to go to an e-collar for this.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You'd do much better to just crate your dog when you are not home, and when you are use closed doors and baby gates to keep him in the room with you to teach. 

Just a great club/classes will help with that general training and pulling.


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

aviadavi said:


> I have a 9 months old labrador puppy which is very stubron when she wants something (to chew our tables/chairs, to eat "something" outside, to pull me outside in a big stengh, etc)
> 
> I wonder if it is recommended to prevent this kind of behavior by using an E-collar (and how to do it..)
> 
> ...


You'd be better off redirecting her unwanted behavior into something you like. She's chewing on a table leg? Hand her a toy to chew on instead. If she pulls, you don't move or you go backwards. She'll learn that pulling gets her results she doesn't want. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

It does wonders for my dog on vibe setting- but weve done all the groundwork via positive methods. A vibe on her neck snaps her to attention now.


----------



## Deno (Apr 3, 2013)

This subject never ceases to amaze me. 

While I can only speak to the limited experience I have with my big bad Alpha male Dex, in my opinion 

the e-collar is an amazing tool that can be used in every facet of tweaking known tasks and stopping 

any unwanted behavior faster than any other method. Dex is as sharp as a razor in every area with this 

tool, with no ill effects what so ever. 

A happier, more well adjusted dog doesn't exist. 

Everyone has an opinion and some seen to have an agenda on the subject. 

I would advise you try it your self and come to the right conclusion for your dog. 

Of course this advice is based on you knowing how to use it correctly.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Very well put Deno. I have the same type of dog. I would recommend e collar training on leerburg for those interested. Also a good e collar is the same as a correction on any collar as you 
1 need to know your dog
2 only can correct AFTER condition is LEARNED
3 as with a collar flat, prong, chock, dominant, depending on the temperment of dog and your awareness to when give correction will determine how hard you correct, or setting on e collar
4 never need for continues on e collar
5 with any correction one good correction well timed is better and more humane for both dog and owner then a thousand soft or repetitive ones
6 you will use e collar with leash and collar at ending point for complete off leash use, as the E collar acts as the leash and the static acts as a twitch on the leash, just like with any dog that has been worked you don't need a hard correction, thus settings are very low or toned... These are not E collars of years past. Also don't buy cheap gear in pet co. Buy a Real Product


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Deno, I don't think most people here are against the E collar itself per se. Just against its misuse or uneducated use of the tool.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This may be a question that a lab forum might be able to be more helpful with as the temperament of labs at nine months might be different than the temperament of Shepherds. 

I have two pups one younger and one older than yours. I would not use an e-collar for these things.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Speaking of lab temperaments, but maybe it's just were I'm located, but I have to say over that last four or five years, the labs that I have come across are mostly very dog aggressive. Wondering if this is one of those, over breeding like the GSD.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It is possible. Most labs around here are friendly and you cant put it past them to jump into a strangers car and try to take a ride with them.


----------



## sheep (Dec 2, 2011)

What I had to do in our dog's young chewing needs:

- get him used to chew toys, bones... He learned to play his toys and spread them around home like a kid does.

- supervise like hawk, dog proof as much as we can, minimize possibility for him to chew anything. He does not get unsupervised freedom, when we are not home he has his own space closed with a baby gate. We still do this, thought now he lost interest in destroying things at home. Well he does open a hole or two on our bed covers every now and then while we sleep. 

- redirect or voice correction if dog takes interest on something too persistently. He is allowed to smell but gets warned with a "heeey". Lack of compliance gets him time out or a small correction with prong. We rarely need correction or time out now.


Young dogs needs to chew things due to their teeth changes, so you need to get them something to redirect their needs to. And then since they are young, they are going to be curious of the environment that the older they get, the less they will notice and destroy home things.

I still remember how our dog was in his 9th months - such hard times!! But hang on, it will get better.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lots of good advice here. I like e-collars for proofing. I think it's very unfair to the dog to use compulsion to teach. Proofing, once the dog is fully aware of what is expected, is another story. 

Work on obedience, redirect, crate. And if you want to learn how to use the e-collar, contact Lou Castle.


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

Dbrooke407 said:


> You'd be better off redirecting her unwanted behavior into something you like. She's chewing on a table leg? Hand her a toy to chew on instead. If she pulls, you don't move or you go backwards. She'll learn that pulling gets her results she doesn't want.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't get this. So you are basically rewarding the dog for chewing on furniture??
Dog chews on furniture = Dog gets a toy


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

dpc134 said:


> I don't get this. So you are basically rewarding the dog for chewing on furniture??
> Dog chews on furniture = Dog gets a toy


No. You are redirecting and teaching them what is appropriate to chew on. 
No reward. You aren't saying "oh good boy! here's a toy" It's NO! Redirect with a toy.

I think it's important to note that dogs associate actions within a 3 second window. When you are training and you correct with a NO! then wait a couple seconds. NO should be a "reset" word. This goes for anything you are doing. 

When I was training Jax and went to a new trainer I commented that I swore she thought the command was NoSit. And she DID! Because I was saying Sit...No Sit! 

Make what you are trying to teach the dog CLEAR to them. Don't rush. Don't make it personal. They aren't chewing the table to get even with you. They are doing it because they are teething...because they are bored...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Deno, I would say you had ONE dog for whom this approach works. It does not work for every dog.

The OP has an exuberant puppy. A 9 month old like this would probably get a prong and be learning "leave it" and would be rewarded in such a happy way for doing so. The dog is not rewarded for chewing on the furniture. It is rewarded for leaving it. 

If you correct the pup for mouthing every thing it comes in contact with, I think you are going to turn it into a paranoid little beast scared of touching everything. I agree with classes.


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> No. You are redirecting and teaching them what is appropriate to chew on.
> No reward. You aren't saying "oh good boy! here's a toy" It's NO! Redirect with a toy.
> 
> I think it's important to note that dogs associate actions within a 3 second window. When you are training and you correct with a NO! then wait a couple seconds. NO should be a "reset" word. This goes for anything you are doing.
> ...


Exactly, Jax. Thank you for explaining that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeandMoe (Dec 6, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Work on obedience, redirect, crate. And if you want to learn how to use the e-collar, contact Lou Castle.


Nice read Jax, Thanks .... Very informative information and step by step instructions on e-collar training


----------

